# Starting driving for uber, W9 form



## MiL (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi, I'm just starting my rideshare and I've got one question. On Uber website there is Digital W-9 form for tax. The problem is that that form is only for US citizens and US residents. I'm on J2 visa and I'm considered as non resident alien and can't sign that form. I need W8 form instead. 
I tried to clarify this with Uber support but they don't understand anything. 
Can I just not to fill that form? Will Uber transfer money into my account?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wish I could answer your question, hopefully someone else will come along and answer it for you. You might be best off completing the proper for W-8 and visiting a Uber Hub to get it worked out. Good luck.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MiL said:


> Hi, I'm just starting my rideshare and I've got one question. On Uber website there is Digital W-9 form for tax. The problem is that that form is only for US citizens and US residents. I'm on J2 visa and I'm considered as non resident alien and can't sign that form. I need W8 form instead.
> I tried to clarify this with Uber support but they don't understand anything.
> Can I just not to fill that form? Will Uber transfer money into my account?


That's about how Uber responds when asked just about anything...

They can't figure it out and don't know jack.

A much much bigger question is.... are you even authorized to work in the US on a J2 visa? (I honestly do not know, this isn't an accusation I honestly don't know the limitations)

I don't even know what a J2 visa is soo...

Worse case is getting expelled halfway through a college program or internship over losing money driving for Uber...

That right there is a life ruin-er.

Uber has gotten in trouble for letting people who shouldn't/can't drive for them work for them. Wouldn't put it past Uber.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MiL said:


> Hi, I'm just starting my rideshare and I've got one question. On Uber website there is Digital W-9 form for tax. The problem is that that form is only for US citizens and US residents. I'm on J2 visa and I'm considered as non resident alien and can't sign that form. I need W8 form instead.
> I tried to clarify this with Uber support but they don't understand anything.
> Can I just not to fill that form? Will Uber transfer money into my account?


W8 does not apply, so you can relax. If your visa permits you to work in the United States, apply for a Social Security number. When you get your number (card will say it is for work authorization only) you can submit the W9 with the number. You may be able to get quick results by bringing your Visa and verifying documents to an office of Social Security.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MiL said:


> I tried to clarify this with Uber support but they don't understand anything.


Hmmm, what a surprise......


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MiL said:


> I'm on J2 visa and I'm considered as non resident alien and can't sign that form. I tried to clarify this with Uber support but _they_ _don't_ _understand_ anything.


Don't waste your time with Uber support staff, they're illegal aliens.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiL said:


> Hi, I'm just starting my rideshare and I've got one question. On Uber website there is Digital W-9 form for tax. The problem is that that form is only for US citizens and US residents. I'm on J2 visa and I'm considered as non resident alien and can't sign that form. I need W8 form instead.
> I tried to clarify this with Uber support but they don't understand anything.
> Can I just not to fill that form? Will Uber transfer money into my account?


Go to Green Light Hub, speak to an Uber rep.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

why not try passing on filling the form ? if it allows you drive then drive 1 ride and cash it out see if you get you money .
always talk to a tax pro when you have questions


----------

